# Tia had triplet girls !!!!!



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well this is Tia and she was bred to Rosasharns TL Summer Sol and had triplet girls !!!!! Testbook kidding, all dive position and all born in 15 minutes ! Yes it was a busy 15 minutes but all is well and all are doing great. Tia is a super doe and awesome udder and is for sale as we are retaining one of the girls so just let me know if your interested....I will get udder shots and conformation shots for those interested. Tia's sire is a buck I bought from Tina Ruble a while back named ...Laurel Haven RZ Pisces which is the son of her late buck Rocky.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute baby girls  :thumbup:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, what a nice buck! Congrats on trip does! That is always the best kind of surprise. Lol


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats!! They are adorable!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How lucky is that???congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! How cute!!  Congratulations on the adorable :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the triplet does!! :stars:


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cute ! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very cute! Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo: :stars: !!!!!


----------

